# Last week in the obx



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Fished the Red Drum in obx last weekend, the weather was just fantastic and the fishing was pretty good. Lot of taylor blues, blow fish, skates and sharks. We did manage to grab a puppy drum, didn't win anything, but made the list and had a good time which it is all about...... The fish gods did not really smile dogg, but they grinned a little LOL... that or they had gas..... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not bad at all.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ahhh fresh air


----------

